# Suche: Bürostühl mit ausklappbarem Tisch für Maus und Tastatur



## rex5000 (28. November 2012)

*Suche: Bürostühl mit ausklappbarem Tisch für Maus und Tastatur*

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich zuzeit in einem sehr kleinen Zimmer Wohne, es aber doch angenehm haben möchte, bin ich auf der Suche, nach einem Stuhl.
bei ikea gibt es zb. super angebote: kunstleder, drehbar, kippbar, gutes design....

Was ich allerdings vergeblich gesucht habe, ist ein ebensolcher Bürosessel mit einem ausklappbaren Tisch.
Ich habe überall gesucht und gar nichts gefunden.
Was ich bräuchte, ist ein Stuhl, auf dem ich Tastatur und Maus platz habe.
Eine gewöhnliche Armlehne reicht dafür leider nicht.

Leider konnte ich den ungefähren  Grundriss meines Zimmers nicht hochladen, werde ihn aber nachreichen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
rex5000


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2012)

da so was so gut wie niemand braucht, würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach einen Stuhl mit rel. breiter Lehne kaufen und dann selber mit Scharnieren und einer MDF-Platte basteln. Selbst wenn es so einen Stuhl gibt, den Du suchst, dürft der Aufpreis für den exotischen Wunsch in Relation zu hoch sein.

Hier wäre zB auch ein fertiger Aufsatz für die Maus: http://www.amazon.de/General-Office-Tisch-Armlehnen-Mauspad-Komfort-Gelenkst%C3%BCtze/dp/B0076T6NB8 


und für die Tastatur müsste doch an sich dann doch was für den Tisch reichen, denn eine Tastatur ist doch nicht breiter als der Monitor, und der passt doch auch irgendwo drauf?


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

meinst Du sowas in der Richtung?

Nur mit der Schreibauflage von links nach rechts durchgehend? 
So wie Herb es schon geschrieben hat, wäre eine Bastelarbeit wohl angebracht und vorallen Dingen bezahlbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2012)

Der Beschreibung von rex5000 nach zu urteilen bräuchte er sowas wie einen Captain's Chair mit integriertem Bedienfeld rechte Hand (oder linke, falls er kein Rechtshänder ist) ! 

Schau mal bei ebay rein ob du noch alte STAR TREK-Requisiten bekommst. ^^


----------



## rex5000 (4. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die antworten.
ich werde mir glaube ich einfach einen Chefsessel kaufen und dann die von Herbboy vorgeschlagene Ablage dranmontieren.
Etwas besseres werde ich kaum finden.

@sauerlandboy79: Star Trek Requisiten sind mir doch etwas zu teuer. 

@U-Banhfahrer: Genau so eine ablage suche ich, nur etwas breiter, sodass auch noch die Tastatur darauf platz hat. 
mich wundert echt, das es solche Stühle nicht en masse gibt, da doch sicher ziemlich viele Gamer nicht am Schreibtisch sondern zb. über eine Leinwand o.ä. Zocken.


----------



## Look (4. Dezember 2012)

Das was Du suchst gibt es als Aufsatz, versuch es mal mit lapboard, respektive lap board, oder lap desk (portable table ginge auch, möglich wen auch anders gelöst wäre der lap side table, eine Art Beistelltisch).  Wen Du das mit der Bildersuche von Google verbindest, wird klar, hey das kann man eigentlich auch selbst bauen.


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich meine, daß dieser Stuhl um die 250 Euro kostet ( hab den irgendwo im I-Net gefunden ).

Hmm, 
wenn das eine Marktlücke sein sollte, dann müsste man diese befüllen ( jetzt komm ich ins grübeln  )


Was hälst Du von sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2012)

rex5000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> da ich zuzeit in einem sehr kleinen Zimmer Wohne, es aber doch angenehm haben möchte, bin ich auf der Suche, nach einem Stuhl.
> bei ikea gibt es zb. super angebote: kunstleder, drehbar, kippbar, gutes design....
> ...



Auf meinem Sofasessel packe ich einfach immer ein Brett auf die beiden Lehnen wenn ich meine Maus Tastatur so nutzen möchte. Was ist daran so schwer oder ist so was uncool? 

Also das Brett liegt auf den beiden lehnen gestützt. Da schöne, das Brett kannst Du genau so klein/groß machen wie Du willst 

Bei meinem Couchsessel ist ein Brett auf den Lehnen von der höhe echt gut. Bei einem Stuhl kann es natürlich anders sein.


----------



## rex5000 (5. Dezember 2012)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich meine, daß dieser Stuhl um die 250 Euro kostet ( hab den irgendwo im I-Net gefunden ).
> 
> ...



Dein Bild wird leider nicht angezeigt, oder ist es nochmal das Gleiche wie davor?





Vordack schrieb:


> Auf meinem Sofasessel packe ich einfach immer ein Brett auf die beiden Lehnen wenn ich meine Maus Tastatur so nutzen möchte. Was ist daran so schwer oder ist so was uncool?
> 
> Also das Brett liegt auf den beiden lehnen gestützt. Da schöne, das Brett kannst Du genau so klein/groß machen wie Du willst
> 
> Bei meinem Couchsessel ist ein Brett auf den Lehnen von der höhe echt gut. Bei einem Stuhl kann es natürlich anders sein.


 
Auf die Idee mit dem Brett bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Manchmal fällt einem das Naheliegendste gar nicht ein.


Übrigens, netter spruch über Frauen 
Hast du den aus dem Thread den es vor einiger Zeit mal gab?


----------



## rex5000 (5. Dezember 2012)

U-Banhfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich meine, daß dieser Stuhl um die 250 Euro kostet ( hab den irgendwo im I-Net gefunden ).
> 
> ...



Dein Bild wird leider nicht angezeigt, oder ist es nochmal das Gleiche wie davor?





Vordack schrieb:


> Auf meinem Sofasessel packe ich einfach immer ein Brett auf die beiden Lehnen wenn ich meine Maus Tastatur so nutzen möchte. Was ist daran so schwer oder ist so was uncool?
> 
> Also das Brett liegt auf den beiden lehnen gestützt. Da schöne, das Brett kannst Du genau so klein/groß machen wie Du willst
> 
> Bei meinem Couchsessel ist ein Brett auf den Lehnen von der höhe echt gut. Bei einem Stuhl kann es natürlich anders sein.


 
Auf die Idee mit dem Brett bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Manchmal fällt einem das Naheliegendste gar nicht ein.


Übrigens, netter spruch über Frauen 
Hast du den aus dem Thread den es vor einiger Zeit mal gab?


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2012)

Viel Glück 

Ja, der Spruch ist aus dem Sprüche Thread hier im Forum


----------

